# Submarines Ex-Fleet



## Twocky61 (Aug 14, 2014)

What happens to used submarine which are ex-fleet & surplus to Naval requirements?

Are these submarines put up for general sale/auction or are they just scrapped?

Can a private individual purchase such a submarine? I appreciate if they are nuclear then obviously they can not be sold to Joe Public & anyway how would the purchaser be able to refuel it?

I would be interested in any response 

Thanks guys & gals 

Nick xXx


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Ex military non Nuclear Submarines rarely come up for sale these days from what I can see, those that are around were usually disposed of under very tight terms and conditions to either Museums or the Scrap man with the motive power in non working order along with the sensitive and other equipment removed for spares holdings.
We used to get a list of what was to be removed from the Surplus vessel which were put into boxes/crates as 'Used but serviceable' spares. They were then sent to vast RN Spares Depots around the country. You may think what a waste of time and effort but in 1982 the Hermes would not have been able to sail South without having these back up spares holdings which had been removed from other vessels, repaired, and placed on the shelf. 
As it was Hermes sailed South with one her Boilers down to be worked on en route.
If you want a working Submarine best go to Central America.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Or Korea, perhaps?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Reminds of a book (and later filmed) called 'Assault on a Queen.' Wherein some characters got hold of a WW2 Uboat and used it to pull a heist on the Queen Mary.

You're not looking to pull a heist are you Nick ? (Jester)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The RAN have half a dozen Collins Class conventional submarines that they dearly want to replace. 
Little used and diesel powered they could be a bargain.

Bob


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Put em on Ebay, .... I'll bid. (Gleam)


----------



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the RN I in the market for some Oberon Class subs, and anybody of some Leanders going cheap?


----------



## oceanmariner (May 23, 2016)

About 10 years ago you could buy Russian diesel subs. Some were said to be running.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would imagine that the reluctance to sell subs may be something to do with not wishing them to fall into the hands of drug smugglers?


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

No - just sell them to the Canadian Navy who lost one officer to fire not long after delivery, and then the Canadian Government spent several fortunes just to make them serviceable, and we're not done with that yet.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

D1566 said:


> I would imagine that the reluctance to sell subs may be something to do with not wishing them to fall into the hands of drug smugglers?


Or possibly people smugglers.


----------

